# Xcode   débutant cherche aide



## françois SOLLER (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour 
Je cherche de l' aide pour intégrer une page de tableur dans un logiciel
Merci


----------



## Céroce (6 Novembre 2007)

Franchement, ta question est super vague; je veux bien y répondre, mais je ne suis même pas sûr de ce que tu veux.


Tu veux créer un logiciel qui prend un fichier issu d'un tableur et qui l'affiche?
Ou tu veux créer un logiciel qui gère des listes ?

Qu'entends-tu par intégrer? Le logiciel est déjà développé?


----------



## françois SOLLER (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir , " Cérose ".
Je voudrais réaliser un logiciel de gestion de concours .
Comment créer une page qui puisse recevoire les inscritions , les scores , totaliser, classer ?
Avec un tableur ... OK 
Comment " l' intégrer" dans mon projet ? Je ne trouve Pas .
Je ne trouve pas non plus avec Xcode ......Project Builder .....
Merci d' avance .http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/siffle.gif


----------



## Zeusviper (8 Novembre 2007)

Salut!

Si je comprend bien ton besoin qui n'est toujours pas franchement clair (désolé!), tu souhaites gérer une sorte de concours basé sur inscription => questions => résultat => classement??

Tu peux faire ça assez facilement via excel tt simplement, quelques macros pour générer des stats.

Si tu souhaites une interaction avec plusieurs personnes le plus simple serait a mon avis de te tourner vers une petite appli en php, un formulaire html, une petite base mysql et hop, vite fait bien fait, tu te fais toutes les stats que tu veux sans pb.

Sur ce une question vient directement : tu sais faire quoi en programmation ? Pkoi Xcode?

Bon courage!?


----------



## françois SOLLER (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous
Oui mes explications manque de clartés
Je desirerais créer un Gestionnaire de Concours 
Tarot , Belote , Pétanque , Scrabble ect....
Capable de recevoir :
Les Noms des participants
Les scores des parties 
Totaliser les scores 
Trier les scores pour etablir un classement .


----------



## françois SOLLER (20 Novembre 2007)

Re    bonsoir et suite (confuse) d' explications .
Comment (je ne sais comment dire ) relier sur une même ligne plusieurs NSTextField ... 
12 Colonnes pour 7 parties jouées .
Un (Fixe) N° 
Un 1 "éditable"qui recois le ou les noms des participants 
7  "éditable" ou plus qui recoivent les scores des parties les additionnent et renvoient les " Totaux" à la  8eme place ou plus 
Le dernier qui "tries" les scores total et affiche le classement ......OUF......
J'esperes que je suis parvenu  à me faire comprendre 
J'ai déja un peu avancé mais c'est .......difficile......
Si vous pouviez m'aider .

PS : Je ne connais absolument rien en programmation ....  Pure ....

Cordialement


----------



## françois SOLLER (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour , bonjour   , 
Dites comment faire additionner le contenu de plusieurs cellules créer avec IB et des "NSTextField" mis bout à bout . 1+2 renvoyé N°8 1+2+3 renvoyé N°8 1+2+3+4 .....renvoyé N°8 ..ect ..
J' ai trouver comment les reliées ..... renvoyé le contenu de la cellule 1  > C8 Sans additionnement .
Merci


----------



## Warflo (23 Novembre 2007)

Mais tu veux un tableur là .... ?
Xcode n'est pas fais pour ça ... utilise Excele/OpenOffice.


----------



## françois SOLLER (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour
Oui , non 
j' ai créé une ""interface"" ''page d' acceuil'' avec IB 
Sur cette page(fenêtre) j'ai placé un NSTableText  puis de nombreux NSTextField ,
je cherche a faire additionner le contenu des NSText..  et reporter ce total dans un autre NSTEXT..
Soit j'ai créé des cellules : 1/1  à  11/1  ensuite 1/2 à 11/2 et la suite ......
Comment additionner 3/1+4/1+5/1+6/1+7/1+8/1+9/1  et faire apparaitre ce résultat dans 10/1
En montrant dans 10/1 chaque resultat d' addition .... 3/1+4/1 ...puis 3/1+4/1+5/1 ..... puis
3/1+4/1+5/1+6/1 ....et la suite .
J' arrive à les reliées ,à faire appraitre le résultat sur 10/1 mais pas à les non additionnées
Quelle commande employée??
Je me repète ?...non ...
Merci d'avance


----------



## françois SOLLER (24 Novembre 2007)

Warflo ..bonjour .
Oui
Si je créer un "''Logiciel"" je ne peu pas  dire à l' utilisateur d' utiliser un tableur.
Il doit pouvoir agir sur la page qui s' affiche , en l' occurrence entrer des noms et des scores et voire apparaître le total  .... immédiatement et au fure et à mesure ...(sans la musique)....
Merci


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Novembre 2007)

Salut;

Si tu veux absolument passer par une interface aqua et par IB, tu peux utiliser une NSTableView, c'est un tableau qui contient différents champs. Ensuite si tu comptes utiliser une NSTextView, il va falloir mettre les mains dans le code, pour pouvoir implémenter un comportement que tu auras définis pour ton tableau. Après c'est pas super compliqué à produire, il suffit de voir quelques tutoriaux sur XCode et l'Objective-C / Cocoa.

Sinon si tu n'es pas fana du code, une bonne page du tableau d'Open Office fera largement l'affaire.

Expliques nous dans quel cadre et qui utiliseras ce tableau, pour qu'on puisse mieux cerner le problème.


----------



## françois SOLLER (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour .
J' ai deja explique le qui du pourquoi.....plus avant ..
Créer un logiciel qui servira à gérer l'organisation de concours ......belote,tarot,pétanque ,ect.....
l'interface est prête , ou je panique ce sont les lignes de codes ....je me sert de tutoriels pour me guider et "" copier "" je bloque car je ne trouve pas les termes justes 
Merci.


----------



## ntx (25 Novembre 2007)

françois SOLLER a dit:


> l'interface est prête , ou je panique ce sont les lignes de codes ....je me sert de tutoriels pour me guider et "" copier "" je bloque car je ne trouve pas les termes justes


Quel est ton niveau en Cocoa ? Tu débutes ? Parce que la programmation sous Cocoa ça ne s'invente pas. Et on ne programme pas en faisant du "copier/coller" sans comprendre ce que l'on fait. :rateau: 
Un conseil : "Cocoa par la pratique" pour comprendre comment cela fonctionne. C'est bien mieux fait que la plupart des tutoriaux. Et ça ne sert à rien de s'entêter avant de maîtriser la base, alors commence par le début


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Novembre 2007)

Oui comme le dit NTX il faut déjà voir avec quoi tu as déjà codé, parce que l'Objective-C et Cocoa ne sont pas les plus simples pour débuter.


----------



## françois SOLLER (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir les ptits lou
Vous êtes sur de vous y connaitre ?  Quel est votre niveau ? àvous ?


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Novembre 2007)

françois SOLLER a dit:


> Bonsoir les ptits lou
> Vous êtes sur de vous y connaitre ?  Quel est votre niveau ? àvous ?


faut peut-être arrêter les conneries hein ?!

Si ntx et Eul Mulot te dise que Cocoa et Obj-C ne sont pas idéal pour débuter et que tu devrais apprendre à les utiliser vraiment (une base de C est nécéssaire à mon avis) plutôt que de copier des codes que tu ne comprends pas (sinon pourquoi les copier ...), c'est pas pour rien !

Ils sont déjà bien gentil de t'aider bénévolement, c'est le principe d'un forum et je trouve ça normal. Mais Il est aussi normal de dire merci et pas "Vous êtes sur de vous y connaitre ?" parce qu'on ne te donne pas de réponse toute crachée !


Alors maintenant, tu va à la fnac, tu t'achète "Cocoa par la pratique" de Aaron Hillegass, tu le met de côté et tu lis un bon tuto de C (tu en trouvera sur internet), puis tu prend ton bouquin et tu le lis.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

Un troll?


----------



## Céroce (26 Novembre 2007)

Franchement, je n'ai pas répondu, parce que c'est pas à nous de pondre ton logiciel. Nous voulons bien t'aider si tu as une difficulté, mais à c'est à toi de travailler.
T'imagines si j'allais sur un forum demander: "Salut les gars, je voudrais faire un soft de 3D, est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me donner un exemple de code qui génère une image?"

Autrement, les gens qui t'ont répondu ont largement le niveau...


----------



## françois SOLLER (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjours à tous 
Désolé de vous réveiller ......Hi iiiiiiiii Hi hi 
Merci 
Non je ne désire pas que vous réalisiez un logiciel pour moi .
Il est également vrais que je ne connais pas grand chose en programation .

Je  " potasse le livre " de Aaron Hillegass depuis plusieurs mois   .
Résultat beaucoup de découragement avec des <> .

Je rechercherais une bibliotheque en Francais , ( je ne parle pas l'anglais .) si cela existe et est possible expliquant qui fait quoi .....
Que dois-je dire (IBAction)additionneid)sender;
Voila le genre d'aide que je recherche .
Et occasionnelement votre "" accord "" d' aide .....

Les seules discutions ont étées :c'est pas clair , quel est ton niveau , que sait tu faire ect ......
je ne met en doute les compétances de personnes ....
Merci .

PS: J'ai réalisé les "études"de cocoa par la pratique , tres bien expliqué , très utile , mais incomplais àmon humble avis .Les dossiers des éditions eyrolles sont eux aussi très utiles .


----------



## Eul Mulot (26 Novembre 2007)

Si on te demandais ton niveau, c'était simplement pour mieux t'aider à cibler ce qu'il fallait faire pour ton application, ou quoi regarder pour t'aider.

As-tu déjà fait d'autres applications avec du C, Java, VB ou autre ?

Parce que Objective-C / Cocoa est orienté objet et a donc des concepts différents de la programmation non objet.

Sinon il y a un tutoriel intéressant sur les bases de l'Objective-C et de l'implémentation d'une classe Personne, tu pourrais y jeter un coup d'oeil, et peut être te faire la main pour l'instant uniquement sur le terminal avant de se lancer avec Interface Builder.

 Cours / Tuto Objective-C


----------



## ntx (26 Novembre 2007)

françois SOLLER a dit:


> Il est également vrais que je ne connais pas grand chose en programation .
> 
> Je " potasse le livre " de Aaron Hillegass depuis plusieurs mois .
> Résultat beaucoup de découragement avec des <> .


Si tu n'as jamais codé une seule ligne en C, il va peut être falloir commencer par cela avant de t'attaquer à de l'Obj-C et un langage objet.


> Je rechercherais une bibliotheque en Francais , ( je ne parle pas l'anglais .) si cela existe et est possible expliquant qui fait quoi .....


Après si tu ne maîtrises pas un minimum l'anglais, oublie Cocoa, il n'existe aucun traduction complète de la doc ... enfin à ma connaissance. Et j'oserais presque dire oublie la programmation, car quelque soit le langage tu devras un jour ou l'autre t'attaquer à des docs uniquement en anglais.


> PS: J'ai réalisé les "études"de cocoa par la pratique , tres bien expliqué , très utile , mais incomplais àmon humble avis .


Incomplet ?  Si je prends comme référence la première version du bouquin en anglais : il y a tout ce qu'il faut savoir pour gérer ton contrôleur de fenêtre dans le §7 : Nib Files and NSWindowController, et pour ta vue personnalisée dans les §12 à 15.
Après à toi de choisir ta façon de représenter tes données : une vue entièrement graphique avec une image ou une table avec laquelle à mon avis le rendu sera moins joli mais c'est plus facile à mettre en oeuvre car pareil les fenêtres graphiques demandent un minimum de connaissances en programmation.

Bref tout cela pour conclure qu'à mon avis ton projet est bien trop ambitieux pour un débutant. Commence déjà par les bases avec de la programmation bas niveau avant de t'attaquer à Cocoa.  Si tu veux rester dans ton sujet, fais le moteur de ton application en C avec une sortie dans un terminal. Ensuite tu pourras l'incorporer dans une interface graphique. Et dans un dernier temps, réécrire le moteur en Obj-C pour que cela soit plus "objet".


----------



## françois SOLLER (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir et merci .
Mon idée était bonne , l'entreprise de démolition , fonctionne .
Je ne parle pas anglais et je suis un vilain petit canard .....
Donc ne parlant pas anglais  et  ne le lisant pas plus , je ne peut me référé à a Cocoa par la pratique 
chapitre ..... et Chapitre ....
Je désire juste partager une miette de vos lumiéres .
Que dois-je ecrire pour pouvoir mettre en oeuvre une addition ???
Je ne désire que cela <..
Si vous .....
Merci d' avance .

UN VILAIN PETIT CANARD  ,,, ENCORE PLUS NOIR QUE LES AUTRES ....


----------



## Warflo (26 Novembre 2007)

La question n'est pas l'addition(1), mais tout ce qui est necessaire pour la mettre en oeuvre comme l'interface graphique, le modèle MVC, la programation objet, le C, la syntax de l'Obj-C ...
Si tout cela n'est pas acquis, pas la peine de te lancer dans un projet aussi consequent 
Et l'anglais est très utile voir indispensable dans tout les langages de programmation.

(1) int result = 1 + 1;


----------



## ntx (26 Novembre 2007)

françois SOLLER a dit:


> Je ne parle pas anglais et je suis un vilain petit canard .....
> Donc ne parlant pas anglais  et  ne le lisant pas plus , je ne peut me référé à a Cocoa par la pratique


Vu que toutes les classes Cocoa ne sont pas entièrement décrites dans le bouquin, il va falloir aller lire la doc en anglais. Et oui, tout est écrit en anglais et on n'y est pour rien.


> Je désire juste partager une miette de vos lumiéres .


Et oui Cocoa fait appel à des notions de programmation objet plutôt complexes, c'est plein de design patterns à toutes les sauces et cela ne s'explique pas sur un coin de table en quelques lignes.
Et oui ce que tu cherches à faire n'est pas à la portée d'un débutant, en tout cas pas avec Cocoa. Commence par utiliser d'autres technologies pour te former. Et surtout, il est urgent de se mettre à l'anglais si tu veux progresser.


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2007)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrice_(math%C3%A9matiques)



françois SOLLER a dit:


> Bonsoir les ptits lou
> Vous êtes sur de vous y connaitre ?  Quel est votre niveau ? àvous ?


----------



## françois SOLLER (27 Novembre 2007)

Warflo ,Bonjour , bonjour à tous ,
J' ai déja réalisé un "petit ""logiciel"" ou je mettais en oeuvre les membres de ma famille .
Distribué très parcimonieusement au dit membres ; soeur ,freres ,cousines ,cousins .

J'ai réalisé une interface graphic , avec ouverture de plusieurs fenetres .
Sur une fenetre j'ai mis (avec interface builder)un tableau que j' ai parametré .12colonnes 64lignes
Sur chaque ligne j'ai "copié" des NSTextField afin de former des cellules 11cellules.
Je cherche "("le texte a écrire ),pour que ces cellules s'additionnent???? dans un tableur (fx=somme)
Merci à vous


----------



## françois SOLLER (27 Novembre 2007)

tatouille ,bonjour 
Je me suis" battu" toute ma vie , contre toute les formes de ségrégation , celle de l'instruction et de loin la plus terrible ......


----------



## Céroce (27 Novembre 2007)

françois SOLLER a dit:


> tatouille ,bonjour
> Je me suis" battu" toute ma vie , contre toute les formes de ségrégation , celle de l'instruction et de loin la plus terrible ......



Mais bordel, on cherche pas à garder notre club privé! 

Tu sais à peine compter et tu veux résoudre des équations différentielles!
On te dit simplement de commencer à acquérir les bases. Cocoa et ObjC ne sont pas pour les débutants. Point. Ca veut pas dire que tu n'y arriveras pas un jour.

Fait un truc à ta portée: par exemple du Python, il existe plein de tutoriels, même en français, tu pourras apprendre l'algorithmique et la programmation objet, ensuite commencer à faire des interfaces graphiques. En plus, tu y trouveras plus ton bonheur.


Mais franchement, t'es pas Mandela, arrête tes conneries de ségrégation!


----------



## françois SOLLER (27 Novembre 2007)

Re... bonjour
Hé oui .....à peine compter ......
Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2007)

françois SOLLER a dit:


> tatouille ,bonjour
> Je me suis" battu" toute ma vie , contre toute les formes de ségrégation , celle de l'instruction et de loin la plus terrible ......



he mec t as un probleme de complexe, 

ce que tu cherches a faire c est le lien que je t'ai donne 
ce n' est pas tres complique a apprendre et comprendre (dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre)

tu veux faire un calcul matricielle comme ds un tableur non?

je crois que tu es plus jeune que ton fils, et personellement je trouve l'education un grand bien cela evite de faire des armees de mercenaires et de frustres, ne pas confondre avec instruction, et question comme ca guigui, t es ne comme ca ou on t a marche  dessus?

mes sinceres condoleances, etre mort avant d'etre nee c est dure


----------



## ntx (27 Novembre 2007)

françois SOLLER a dit:


> Je cherche "("le texte a écrire ),pour que ces cellules s'additionnent???? dans un tableur (fx=somme)


Il faut implémenter dans le delegate de tes NSTextField la fonction qui gère la notification envoyée à la fin de l'édition de ton champ (enter ou tab) : "controlTextDidEndEditing". Dans cette fonction, tu dépouilles la notif reçue pour connaître le champ texte qui a provoqué son envoi (voir l'exemple donnée dans la fonction userInfo de la classe NSNotification) et faire ton calcul en conséquence avant de mettre la valeur de ton champ somme correspondant à jour.


----------



## françois SOLLER (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoirhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/up.gif
Qui qu'a un blême...pas la peine dans rajouter ... Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## françois SOLLER (27 Novembre 2007)

Oui , \t ,je vais essayer 
Merci


----------



## mathusalem (28 Novembre 2007)

C'est juste un débile qui s'amuse, arrêtez de vous prendre le chou.


----------



## françois SOLLER (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir
Enfin quelqu'un de serieux , un approfondisseur , hummmmmm! 
En + très claivoyant ... il a tout compris ...lui...


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2007)

françois SOLLER a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Enfin quelqu'un de serieux , un approfondisseur , hummmmmm!
> En + très claivoyant ... il a tout compris ...lui...



while connerie = 1 :sleep: bon va falloir te virer alors


----------



## molgow (29 Novembre 2007)

On ferme. Et françois SOLLER reviendra nous voir quand il sera calmé (pas avant 1 semaine).


----------

